# Recent ROFRs on Kaanapali and advice on buying resale



## Ianneyan (Mar 29, 2022)

Any idea if Hyatt is exercising ROFR on 2BR EOY and EY fixed week contracts at Kaanapali?  I am specifically looking for weeks 37, 38 or 39 (I am a teacher and fortunate to have a fall break). I don't see any recent ROFRs reported on Kal's spreadsheet. I have a couple offers in and waiting to hear back.

Also, it has been suggested to purchase title insurance for the HRC Kaanapali purchase, which is hefty at up to $1500. Is this really a necessity or is an estoppel enough to ensure I am getting what I am told (contract free and clear of loans/liens, current MF, etc.) Advice?


----------



## owl (May 1, 2022)

Adding a note to this thread to track, since I am also interested in the HRC Ka’anapali resale market sometime time in the next year or so.


----------



## Kal (May 2, 2022)

The Estoppel prepared by Hyatt will provide all the information you need.  Title insurance would be a waste of $$.

I have heard that Hyatt has not taken a resale at Ka'anapali via ROFR.  The transaction would have to be extremely low.  IMHO, the resale price would need to be much more than 50% below their "retail price".  They have considerable overhead costs on the buy side AND more when they sell the unit.  I am aware of a recent sale where they made the ROFR decision in just a few days.  That tells me it was a no brainer.  They have the right of 30 days to review the sale.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 2, 2022)

I answered this question once already. Title insurance is a waste of time and money. If there is something wrong with the title, EVERY OWNER is just as [censored]. The title insurance applies to the entire development -- every room, every week, everything. Don't bother.


----------

